
Health Statistics of 500 US Cities – Map and Sortable Table - hrodriguez
https://nccd.cdc.gov/500_Cities/rdPage.aspx?rdReport=DPH_500_Cities.InteractiveMap&islCategories=UNHBEH&islMeasures=BINGE&islStates=59&rdRnd=3234
======
rodionos
CDC 500 Stats in tabular format. Top-25 by each metric:

[https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/1e6f3425](https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/1e6f3425)

As for obesity, Philadelphia no longer keeps the crown:

    
    
      | city         | state        | metric | population | 
      |--------------|--------------|--------|------------| 
      | Dallas       | Texas        | 27.6   | 1197816    | 
      | Houston      | Texas        | 27.3   | 2099451    | 
      | Philadelphia | Pennsylvania | 27.2   | 1526006    | 
      | San Antonio  | Texas        | 26.1   | 1327407    | 
      | Chicago      | Illinois     | 25.4   | 2695598    | 
      | Phoenix      | Arizona      | 23.8   | 1445632    | 
      | Los Angeles  | California   | 21.1   | 3792621    | 
      | New York     | New York     | 21.1   | 8175133    | 
      | San Diego    | California   | 18.0   | 1307402    | 
    
      > SELECT t1.tags.cityname as 'city', t1.tags.statedesc as 'state', t1.value as   'metric', t2.value as 'population'
        FROM 'cdc.nccd.data_value' t1
        JOIN 'cdc.nccd.populationcount' t2
      WHERE t1.tags.short_question_text = 'Obesity' AND t1.tags.datavaluetypeid = 'CrdPrv'
        AND t2.value > 1000000
        ORDER BY t1.value DESC

------
notadoc
Obesity is through the roof, people over eat like crazy and don't move around
enough.

How much of our nations skyrocketing health care costs are directly and
indirectly related to obesity? Probably a stunningly high percentage.

~~~
Selfcommit
You are making an assumption that obesity is because people overeat, and that
"moving around" is somehow a counter to that. Have you considered the amount
of sugar found in virtually all SAD based food could be the problem? (Setting
aside the movement debate and the false premise it creates about energy in vs
energy out).

~~~
jlarocco
Too much sugar is definitely a problem, but if obesity were solely due to
sugar in "virtually all SAD based food" then everybody would be obese across
the board. That's not what the data shows, though.

And even if sugar were the main factor, OP's post would still be technically
correct, because the underlying problem would be overeating foods with sugar,
possibly in addition to overeating other foods.

This may be an unpopular view, but there's no getting around the fact that
obesity in most adults is caused by poor decision making around food and
exercise.

~~~
mjevans
The last time I bought 'healthy' food, I couldn't use it before it's shelf
life expired. Smaller portions are prohibitively expensive (it costs less for
me to get something that looks better, tastes better, and has more variety
going out to eat).

It also isn't cost effective for me to make the time to make my own food, even
ignoring the cost of the ingredients; aside from simple things that use mostly
non-perishable ingredients.

However, even going out to eat, the incentive to buy in bulk /there/ exists
too. Purchase of a single meal that should fill someone up for a day has a
substantial discount over getting what should be a properly sized portion for
a small regular meal.

For all sides, the market incentives push towards over-consumption which is
why we have the outcome we do.

I recall hearing that the cost of labor was actually one of the primary
factors in meal price.

~~~
tomjen3
There is nothing wrong with buying in bulk, and cooking in bulk is a good way
to save money and time: just put the rest in the freezer.

~~~
mjevans
There is an area where I definitely differ.

I don't have the knowledge, skills, or training in pallet to accept self-
prepared frozen meals. Those just sound inherently disgusting to me. I don't
expect to find crispy anywhere within that and thinking of trying to save
things in the freezer makes me think of freezerburn.

------
digitalzombie
Ugh... ESRI, is the one reason why I didn't get into Geography. I wanted get
into datascience that lean toward maps but seeing the monopoly that ESRI has
and no open source alternative it was clear, in my opinion, that that market
growth is will be slow and the potential will not be as great.

I'm leaning toward medical data and NLP now.

~~~
jlarocco
I don't quite understand what you're saying. Using proprietary or open source
software isn't a determining factor in whether the industry using it will grow
quickly or slowly. For example, most computer animation software (Maya,
SoftImage, ...) is closed source, but CGI in films and TV has experienced huge
growth in the last 20 years.

In any case, even though ESRI is the market leader, there's quite a bit of
open source GIS software (GRSS, QGis, PostGis, etc.). Entrenched markets like
that don't get "disrupted" by magic, it requires people to jump in and use the
alternatives on real projects.

------
Exuma
I always wonder how it's humanly possible to make a website so hideous, ugly,
and janky.

I mean really... I think it would actually be difficult to make something as
nasty as this site. It's a special skill to find the worst looking gif in
existence, icons, text, colors, margins, 1% JPG images...........

~~~
time4tea
Sweet! I reckon you could get the data easy. Reimplement and Show HN!!!

------
snowpanda
Wow the bay area scores pretty bad on all of them.

~~~
overcast
You've got a huge concentration of people value sitting behind a computer for
sixteen hours a day.

------
gregshap
that spinner...

